# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Let's settle it: Is there or is there not a working 2.4.3 leveling bot out there?

## WindomZ

So the past few days I've been searching the internet exstesively for a bot to help me level up on the new TBC private servers. After going through what can only be described as a shitton of threads on this forum and similar forums, it really seems like there are no working bots out there. No grinding, no mining, no herbing, no honor bots nor any questing bots. 

I assume that there are people here with the knowledge of why this seems to be the case. On a side note I cannot understand why people with programming skills have not tapped into this untapped market. There is a shitton of people on the interwebz looking for a tbc bot. There is money to be made here! Personally I would even have payed 10 bucks for a bot that did nothing but grind mobs, even if it didnt loot!



And of course, as so many young hopeful (and perhaps naive) men have done before me: Do you know of a bot that works? Could you upload it and share it with the world and be remembered as the second coming of botchrist? Bring forth a bot and I will cut off my foreskin and offer it to satan!


Peace

----------


## HunterHero

I just did a quick google search and found PiroxBot and Gasai bot within first five links along with videos of them...

On a side note I cannot understand why people with google availability have not learned to google. There is a shitton of people on the interwebz looking for things. There are links to be found here!

----------


## WindomZ

> I just did a quick google search and found PiroxBot and Gasai bot within first five links along with videos of them...
> 
> On a side note I cannot understand why people with google availability have not learned to google. There is a shitton of people on the interwebz looking for things. There are links to be found here!



Yes, and they're all dead links or the program is simply not working. None of them. And I know that somewhere out there, there is a man, with one good bot, with an extensive amount of profiles. When I find this man and he uploads the bot I will spread it far and wide. So far infact that TBC private servers will be just like retail. Bots vs bots. So if your reply had not bumped the thread it would have been 100% useless.

----------


## skeletonboy360

Theres nothing public that I know of that works. DarkLinux hasnt released Gasai 2.4.3 I dont think. Pirox bot is shit. Only bots I know of are 6.0, 5.0, 4.0, 3.0, 1.0.

----------


## DarkLinux

My bot was never finished or I would have released it ;( I would say look for a cracked ZoloFighter or Glider but I dont think they made it to the end of 2.4.3. I guess I could reboot that project...

----------


## WindomZ

> My bot was never finished or I would have released it ;( I would say look for a cracked ZoloFighter or Glider but I dont think they made it to the end of 2.4.3. I guess I could reboot that project...


I saw your video on youtube. It looked pretty awesome. To be honest I think you could charge 10 dollars for it easily if you can get it to work. It looked really nice. Now with the majority of private server players becoming 2.4.3 players I would have looked into it. How far are you away from having a finished product?


I have a couple of version of Zolofighter for 2.4.3. Sadly none of them work. Not cracker or stuck on an "this is not an updated version". There was a glider for 2.4.3, but all I've found are bugged/broken.


Vengeance-Wow TBC server peaks around 1k now. L4g's new hellfire realm is capped at 2k with 500+ que at peak times. The superhyped failed release PlayTBC is just around the corner with their rerelease (50k accounts made in 2 weeks).

----------


## WindomZ

> My bot was never finished or I would have released it ;( I would say look for a cracked ZoloFighter or Glider but I dont think they made it to the end of 2.4.3. I guess I could reboot that project...


You think it's likely you will restart that project?

----------


## mavrock

GnomeTools !!

----------


## iksnoved25

Glider is dead. It has been for years. I sure miss that thing. Helped me tremendously.

----------


## Sjel

I would totes pay for your Gasai bot, DarkLinux, even if it isnt fully functional. As long as it can farm mobs/nodes. Save us, pretty please. <3

----------


## elfasvonpa

Willing to pay either!

----------


## ev0

WRobot - Bot for World of Warcraft WoD 6.2 - I'm using it on a 3.3.5 server; I assume it works fine for TBC

----------


## Debian

WRobot does not work with 2.4.3...

EDIT:

Ok scratch that it does work with 2.4.3! You need to launch update.exe and choose 2.4.3 from the "product" drop down. If you want to test it before buying just enter word "trial" when it asks for the key.

----------


## min324

I know for a fact that someone is botting a dreanai Paladin on the l4g tbc server. There is tons of wpvp on that server esp in hellfire so bots are easily spotted. So obviously there is a bot 2.4.3.

----------


## WindomZ

> WRobot does not work with 2.4.3...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ok scratch that it does work with 2.4.3! You need to launch update.exe and choose 2.4.3 from the "product" drop down. If you want to test it before buying just enter word "trial" when it asks for the key.


It does not provide TBC any longer it seems. GO gaisan bot!

----------


## Krack3n

> It does not provide TBC any longer it seems. GO gaisan bot!


Yes it does and also the PTR now

----------

